# Ascend FS12 Angler Kayak



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

I have pretty much made the decision to get one of these. The only thing that I am hesitant on is that I already have 1 kayak and roof rack system, in order to be able to transport 2 kayaks I need something else...I really like the Yakima Bowdowns that I have but unfortunately this Kayak will not fit in the J-Hook style cradle properly and don't want to chance losing it in transit. 

If you have any experience with the Ascend FS12 Kayak, how do/did you haul it, hauling 2 kayaks?

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Have you looked at the Thule Stacker? Thule saddles? Thule Hull a port? One on these should solve you problem for two yaks.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Do you have room for a JetSki trailer. I rigged mine to haul 5 yaks.


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

The ascend doesn't sit very flat so I don't strap it to the roof. I put the ascend in the back window of my SUV and throw the fb angler on the roof rack. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Are you looking at the fs12 (sot) or sit in? I have the sit in and haul it in a truck bed. The yak weighs 79# without any add ons. Lifting it onto a roof will not be a joyful process unless you have practice lifting dead bodies onto your roof for transportation.


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

I regularly lift dead bodies onto the top of my vehicle though. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is mine


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

I appreciate everyone who chimed in...I guess it might have helped if I included that I have an '02 4Runner and would like to haul the kayaks on top of the roof so I can have the interior for equipment for multi-day river trips.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I think BowHunter has picks of 4 kayaks stacked on top of his Honda (?) sedan using pool noodles.


----------



## KentTiC (May 29, 2013)

I have an Ascend FS12 and have had no issues with it on my Subaru Legacy OEM crossbars using Thule J Hooks. Just make sure it is strapped down good front and back.


----------



## McBride757 (Aug 15, 2010)

Look at the Thule Stacker in combination with Inno cradle set (INA451) This set up is cheaper than 2 sets of J hooks.


----------

